

Ask HN: How to overcome my fear? - csomar

Hi,<p>I'm 20 year old. And I suffer from this from the beginning, when I started school at 6. It's the fear. The fear form having a bad result, from dropping, when taking an exam, when you are late for an exam, obsession (kind you fear that you forgot your card or something like that). It started at school, when I was young and has since then evolved.<p>I have noticed that whether I'll have 17/20 or 10/20 I always have the fear. It's kind of a culture that they did create on us. It's like if you don't succeed that particular exam, your future is miserable.<p>However, this is not true. And I feel it's useless to convince myself otherwise. I have reduced my fear a lot. By convincing myself that the future can be better, if I decide to make it so. I read a lot and improved my resistance to fear. But this is not enough. It seems that I'm a long way from reaching a fearless life.<p>How do I overcome my fear? What have you done to overcome it? Did you take mental or brain games? Read a book or something similar? What was your strategy and how was the result?<p>This is something many people suffer from. At least, my friends. They have a lot more stress than me. I have improved, but I still not prefect yet. I want to reduce it to a maximum that it has no impact on my life.<p>I think, this could change my life for the better.<p>Thank you!
======
kls
It sounds to me like you are too single focused. Get some hobbies and by
hobbies I mean the outdoor kind. Take up fishing or para-sailing or rebuild a
classic car or something. Get away from the feedback loop. Some kids your age
decide to party to get out of it, others take up a hobby. I personally think
that a hobby is more constructive but the point is you need to make the world
that matters bigger than a single focus, in doing so you have more to divert
your mind from constant focus on a single issue.

------
chollida1
> It's kind of a culture that they did create on us.

Who is 'they'.

Perhaps it's 'they' that you should be talking to. If they found out what they
are doing to you then perhaps they would stop?

~~~
csomar
Society, school, parents, teachers and also friends.

------
hzay
If you are still living among 'they', perhaps it's time to move.

